# Calif. Woman Allegedly Assaults Man With Horse



## Big Don (Aug 12, 2009)

*Calif. Woman Allegedly Assaults Man With Horse*

*Posted*: Wednesday, August 12, 2009 	*Updated*: August 12th, 2009 10:10 AM EDT




​

*By Chris Collins*
_The Fresno Bee, Calif/Officer.com EXCERPT:
_

	 		 													      A 53-year-old woman has been arrested on suspicion of assault with a deadly weapon -- a horse.
     The Fresno County Sheriff's Office said Tuesday that Cathy Marie Williams of Badger and three other people were horseback riding Friday near the 4700 block of Todd Eymann Road, about 10 miles east of Squaw Valley.
     The group approached a 65-year-old man and his friend who were hiking and started arguing with the hikers about a property dispute, the Sheriff's Office said. At some point, Williams knocked the man to the ground with her horse. She then had her horse trample the man's feet as he lay on the ground, authorities said.


End Excerpt


> I'd horse whip him, if I had a horse.


 Groucho Marx


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 12, 2009)

That's not very neighborly.


----------



## teekin (Aug 13, 2009)

Interesting. Most horses will try like hell NOT to step on you, she likely had to back the horse into his legs. After the horse started to refuse she dismounted and stuck the guy with her "stick", a whip of some sort. Lets hope she gets charged and the pony, who had no choice in the matter ( he felt the whip as well no doubt) finds a new owner.
lori


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 13, 2009)

Knocked the guy down with her horse... hmm how did she manage to swing the animal around with enough force to do it... pretty strong gal I think! :lol:


----------



## Big Don (Aug 15, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Knocked the guy down with her horse... hmm how did she manage to swing the animal around with enough force to do it... pretty strong gal I think! :lol:


Police forces use mounted officers because people will naturally back up when something THAT BIG comes at them. Perhaps she rode forward at a walk just pushing him with the horse's chest or shoulder and as he backed up he tripped...


----------



## Carol (Aug 15, 2009)

When horses are outlawed, only outlaws will have horses...


----------



## teekin (Aug 15, 2009)

Horses don't kill people, cranky snotty bee-otches kill people. :deadhorse
lori


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 15, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> When horses are outlawed, only outlaws will have horses...


 
Dag-gummit Carol! You beat me to the punch-line!


----------

